# A few of my Turnings !!



## Cousinwill (Jun 1, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of some of the bowls I've turned !!
[attachment=6283]
Maple Burl bowl
[attachment=6286]
Segmented Zebrawood bowl
[attachment=6287]
Segmented Purpleheart and Osage Orange bowl


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 1, 2012)

nice looking bowls! --dave


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful stuff Will.

And thanks for taking the time to learn how to post images properly. Some of our longtime members still cannot!


----------



## Cousinwill (Jun 1, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Beautiful stuff Will.
> 
> And thanks for taking the time to learn how to post images properly. Some of our longtime members still cannot!



Thank you !!


----------



## BarbS (Jun 1, 2012)

Cousinwill said:


> Here are a few pictures of some of the bowls I've turned !!
> 
> Maple Burl bowl
> 
> ...



Nice bowls, Will. Welcome to WoodBarter!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice work cousinwill!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice work Will ! I can only guess at how much time goes into laying out a segmented piece to come out with equal dimensions and two (or more) different width segments... Also a really nice finish. What did you use? And did you oil the PH piece before you finished?
Scott


----------



## Cousinwill (Jun 1, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice work Will ! I can only guess at how much time goes into laying out a segmented piece to come out with equal dimensions and two (or more) different width segments... Also a really nice finish. What did you use? And did you oil the PH piece before you finished?
> Scott



Scott, Yes there is a lot of time that goes into the segmented bowls. There is about 5 to 6 hours the in Purpleheart/Osage Orange bowl. The finish is 5 coats of tung oil (sanding between coats) followed by 3 coats of General Finish Salad Bowl Finish (more sanding !!) All the finish was applied after the piece was turned on the lathe.


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice work


----------

